# Carmel 3



## oscar2 (Feb 18, 2005)

I was considering a new Carmel 3 700 wheel size for my wife. Does anyone have any experience or opinions to offer. She likes the fit and style of the men's version. We've only been able to find the Carmel 1 in LBS. But I'd prefer the component upgrade if we go that route.


----------



## treehugger (Jul 10, 2007)

If she likes the Men's version of the Carmel have her also take a look at the (Womens) Globe Vienna. Also comes in different component levels.


----------



## RobertBGfitter (Jan 10, 2008)

i have had great response with my customers on the Carmel 3. I carry all versions of the Carmel. Now for the diff between Vienna and Carmel the Carmel gives a much more upright position than the Vienna. Although down here on the coast(flatland) I have more customers interested in the Carmel 2 series.


----------



## oscar2 (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks for the info. My wife has alrady tried the Carmel 1 and likes the fit, so I don't want to confuse her with the Vienna. She prefers a more upright position anyway. We live in the hills of PA, and although the bike will be used mostly on rail trails, it's always nice to have a few extra gears, I don't think she would deal with the limited Carmel 2. Thanks again for the info, I'm just happy to see someone else out there has heard of them.


----------



## milnestracie (Jul 4, 2009)

*carmel globe 3?*

 hiya everyone,after going through 2 bikes in 2 years(the back axel gone on both)im acctually thinking of speanding more the 120 pounds on a bike,i use them everyday for my work caring for oldies in thier homes.at halfords they advised me to get a camerro.but i really like girly frames.i need one thats able to cope with me going up and down kerbs,good for my back,good gears as its well hilly where i am and good at going fast then stopping.been checking out the carmel globe 3 any feedback from you all?im hoping for a bike that will last longer than a year


----------

